# Jesteś moim/mym cudownym kochankiem.



## moh07

Please translate if possible 
Jestes moj cudowny kochanek
Thank you kindly.


----------



## Thomas1

moh07 said:


> Please translate if possible
> Jestes moj cudowny kochanek
> Thank you kindly.


The author of this text didn't use grammatically correct Polish to wirte the message which means: you are my wonderful lover.



Tom

PS: please include in the subject of your threads the words, phrases, sentences, problems, etc. that you want to discuss, preceding them with a name of the language you're asking about.


----------



## mcibor

The correct Polish would be:

_Jesteś mym cudownym kochankiem - _You are my wonderful lover
The word kochanek means lover, what implies that that person is already engaged in some relationship. However if she isn't then the following should be used:

_Kochanie, jesteś cudowny - _Love, you are wonderful

Michał


----------



## Thomas1

mcibor said:


> The correct Polish would be:
> 
> _Jesteś mym cudownym kochankiem - _You are my wonderful lover
> The word kochanek means lover, what implies that that person is already engaged in some relationship. However if she isn't then the following should be used:
> 
> _Kochanie, jesteś cudowny - _Love, you are wonderful
> 
> Michał


I'd use
_Jesteś moim cudownym kochankiem._

_Mym_ sounds old literary/poetic to me.


Tom


----------



## The Learned Pig

According to my still not so perfect knowledge of Polish, "mym" is a Czech borrowing which is only stylistically acceptable in formal and literary writing.

Max


----------



## Marga H

The Learned Pig said:


> According to my still not so perfect knowledge of Polish, "mym" is a Czech borrowing which is usually stylistically used in formal and literary writing.
> 
> Max


Według _mego _zdania. 
Witamy na Słowiańskim Forum!
Marga.


----------



## The Learned Pig

Marga H said:


> Według _mego _zdania.
> Witamy na Słowiańskim Forum!
> Marga.



Dzięki 
W każdym razie o co chodzi z tym "według mego zdania"? To też bohemizm 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Thomas1

The Learned Pig said:


> According to my still not so perfect knowledge of Polish, "mym" is a Czech borrowing which is only stylistically acceptable in formal and literary writing.
> 
> Max


 


Marga H said:


> Według _mego _zdania.
> Witamy na Słowiańskim Forum!
> Marga.


Could you please give an example of its usage in formal writing?

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## The Learned Pig

Thomas1 said:


> Could you please give an example of its usage in formal writing?
> 
> Thank you,
> Tom


 

Może te listy, które dostałem, były tylko poetyckie a nie formalne


----------



## Thomas1

Rzecz w tym, że dla mnie te formy zawsze były literackie/poetyckie, nie widziałem ich w pismach urzędowych, itp.; stąd moja prośba o przykład. Jakie jest źródło tej korespondencji?


Tom


----------



## Marga H

The Learned Pig (login robi wrażenie!),
chciałam po prostu powiedzieć, że *czasem* się tego używa, chociaż rzeczywiście rzadko.
Niektóre przypadki brzmią trochę lepiej od innych, np: Zapraszam do _mego_ domu. Oddałem książkę _twemu _ojcu.Takie zdania można usłyszeć, a nie tylko przeczytać w dziełach literackich.
Tom, myślę, że znowu chodzi o formy, które wychodzą z użycia. Dlatego łatwiej je spotkać w literaturze. Pisma urzędowe czytujemy raczej współczesne. Ale co powiesz na: Proszę o rozpatrzenie _mego_ podania w trybie pilnym.?
Akurat  do kontekstu tego wątku ( egzaltowany list miłosny ) propozycja mcibora chyba pasuje. Kontekst jest tu poza tym trochę nietypowy: dyskutujemy nad łamaną polszczyzną listu napisanego do kogoś, kto nie rozumie polskiego.


----------



## The Learned Pig

Zgadza się, Marga. Jak napisałem, że to też formalne, nie miałem na myśli pism urzędowych. Po prostu chodziło mi o to, że czasami pisma formalne są trochę literacko egzaltowane i nienaturalne. Jestem na pierwszym roku Filologii Polskiej po roku mojego przyjazdu do tego kraju i przynajmniej moje wrażenia są takie: w liceum dzieci sie uczą jakiejś udanej pompatycznej polszczyzny, z której korzystają żeby pisać, gdy nawet dobrze nie używają przypadków. Każdy Polak ma swoje własne zdanie jeśli chodzi o język, trudno jest rozumieć się i w jednym mieście jest 1000 miejsc a polszczyzna jest inna w każdym. Przysięgam, nie tylko z profesorami i dresami się spotykam.


----------



## Marga H

The Learned Pig said:


> Zgadza się, Marga. Jak napisałem, że to też formalne, nie miałem na myśli pism urzędowych. Po prostu chodziło mi o to, że czasami pisma formalne są trochę literacko egzaltowane i nienaturalne. Jestem na pierwszym roku Filologii Polskiej po roku mojego przyjazdu do tego kraju i przynajmniej moje wrażenia są takie: w liceum dzieci sie uczą jakiejś udanej  pompatycznej polszczyzny, z której korzystają żeby pisać, gdy nawet dobrze nie używają przypadków. Każdy Polak ma swoje własne zdanie jeśli chodzi o język, trudno jest zrozumieć się (albo porozumieć się ) i w jednym mieście jest 1000 miejsc a polszczyzna jest inna w każdym. Przysięgam, nie tylko z profesorami i dresami się spotykam.


Gratuluję świetnej polszczyzny! Jeden mały błąd:*udany *to raczej well done or successful (bien hecho, prospero) Przypuszczam, że chodziło Ci 
o pretending ( fingiendo ) po polsku: udający coś.Ale w tym zdaniu najlepiej powiedzieć:nienaturalnej albo sztucznej pompatycznej polszczyzny.
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Znowu musze przeprosic za brak 'ogonkow' 

Przylaczam sie do Margi gratulujac swietnego opanowania jezyka polskiego. Inny blad jaki zauwazylem w twoim liscie to niezbyt udane stylistycznie zdanie: 'Jak napisalem, ze to formalne, nie mialem na mysli pism uzedowych.' Powinienes raczej uzyc formy 'piszac', wtedy zdanie brzmi o wiele lepiej...

'Piszac, ze to formalne, nie mialem na mysli pism uzedowych.'

Artur


----------



## The Learned Pig

Marga H said:


> Gratuluję świetnej polszczyzny! Jeden mały błąd:*udany *to raczej well done or successful (bien hecho, prospero) Przypuszczam, że chodziło Ci
> o pretending ( fingiendo ) po polsku: udający coś.Ale w tym zdaniu najlepiej powiedzieć:nienaturalnej albo sztucznej pompatycznej polszczyzny.
> Pozdrowienia.



Miałem wątpliwości, źle przypuściłem  Miałem lapsus, słowo "sztuczne" uciekło mi (nie wiem, czy tak się mówi, ale tak napiszę  )




arturolczykowski said:


> Znowu musze przeprosic za brak 'ogonkow'
> 
> Przylaczam sie do Margi gratulujac swietnego opanowania jezyka polskiego. Inny blad jaki zauwazylem w twoim liscie to niezbyt udane stylistycznie zdanie: 'Jak napisalem, ze to formalne, nie mialem na mysli pism uzedowych.' Powinienes raczej uzyc formy 'piszac', wtedy zdanie brzmi o wiele lepiej...
> 
> 'Piszac, ze to formalne, nie mialem na mysli pism uzedowych.'
> 
> Artur




Zapamiętam tym razem . Kwestia przyzwyczajenia...


Dziękuję ślicznie!

Max


----------



## Marga H

The Learned Pig said:


> Miałem wątpliwości, źle przypuściłem   Miałem  lapsus, słowo "sztuczne" uciekło mi  (nie wiem, czy tak się mówi, ale tak napiszę  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zapamiętam tym razem . Kwestia przyzwyczajenia...
> 
> 
> Dziękuję ślicznie!
> 
> Max


Mam nadzieję, że nie masz za złe następnych poprawek, uczestnicy Forum za to właśnie je cenią, tu nawet rodowici Polacy dyskutują jak będzie lepiej coś brzmiało.
Przypuszczać - przypuszczałem, że..
Formę dokonaną utworzyłes prawidłowo ( przypuścić - przypuściłem ), ale akurat dla tego czasownika jej się nie używa.Proponuję zamiast tego: żle strzeliłem albo żle wybrałem słowo.
Wyszedł lapsus albo to był lapsus ( nie można go mieć )
Natomiast rzeczywiście polskie słowa nam "uciekają" 
Powodzenia w nauce polskiego!


----------



## The Learned Pig

Marga H said:


> Mam nadzieję, że nie masz za złe następnych poprawek, uczestnicy Forum za to właśnie je cenią, tu nawet rodowici Polacy dyskutują jak będzie lepiej coś brzmiało.
> Przypuszczać - przypuszczałem, że..
> Formę dokonaną utworzyłes prawidłowo ( przypuścić - przypuściłem ), ale akurat dla tego czasownika jej się nie używa.Proponuję zamiast tego: żle strzeliłem albo żle wybrałem słowo.
> Wyszedł lapsus albo to był lapsus ( nie można go mieć )
> Natomiast rzeczywiście polskie słowa nam "uciekają"
> Powodzenia w nauce polskiego!



Bardzo doceniam twoje poprawki, naprawdę. Dziękuję!!!


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Marga H said:


> chciałam po prostu powiedzieć, że *czasem* się tego używa, chociaż rzeczywiście rzadko.
> Niektóre przypadki brzmią trochę lepiej od innych, np: Zapraszam do _mego_ domu. Oddałem książkę _twemu _ojcu.Takie zdania można usłyszeć, a nie tylko przeczytać w dziełach literackich.
> Tom, myślę, że znowu chodzi o formy, które wychodzą z użycia. Dlatego łatwiej je spotkać w literaturze. Pisma urzędowe czytujemy raczej współczesne. Ale co powiesz na: Proszę o rozpatrzenie _mego_ podania w trybie pilnym.?



Wiem, że wątek dość stary, ale ponieważ temat mnie ciekawi, chciałbym dodać swoją opinię.
Myślę, że nie chodzi tu tylko o to, że krótszą formę zaimka można najczęściej spotkać w literaturze i że wychodzi z użycia. Jest jeszcze jedna różnica, mianowicie krótsza forma występuje tylko w pozycji nieakcentowanej.

Na przykład:
Oddałem książkę twemu ojcu.
_ale_
Oddałem książkę twojemu ojcu, a nie mojemu.

Mam nadzieję, że się za bardzo nie mylę.


----------



## Marga H

Piotr_WRF said:


> Wiem, że wątek dość stary, ale ponieważ temat mnie ciekawi, chciałbym dodać swoją opinię.
> Myślę, że nie chodzi tu tylko o to, że krótszą formę zaimka można najczęściej spotkać w literaturze i że wychodzi z użycia. Jest jeszcze jedna różnica, mianowicie krótsza forma występuje tylko w pozycji nieakcentowanej.
> 
> Na przykład:
> Oddałem książkę twemu ojcu.
> _ale_
> Oddałem książkę twojemu ojcu, a nie mojemu.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że się za bardzo nie mylę.


 
Chyba jednak się mylisz, może tak było dawniej, teraz po prostu te dłuższe formy zdecydowanie zwyciężyły w każdych okolicznościach. Z tych krótszych w języku potocznym jeszcze jakoś trzymają się te dwusylabowe, tzn częściej można spotkać "mego", "twego" niż "mym" i "twym", chociaż są to te same słowa, tylko w innym przypadku.
Ale chyba nie zdziwiłbyś się czytając w jakimś poemacie "Nie _mego, _ale _twego _serca należy zapytać.." Akcentowane, ale brzmi całkiem dobrze, prawda ?
Przypuszczam, że zasugerowałeś się podwójnymi formami zaimków osobowych: mi - mnie, ci = ciebie, mu = jemu itd.Tutaj istotnie krótsze formy są nieakcentowane, a dłuższe akcentowane.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Marga H said:


> Chyba jednak się mylisz, może tak było dawniej, teraz po prostu te dłuższe formy zdecydowanie zwyciężyły w każdych okolicznościach.



O to właśnie mi chodziło. Przypuszczam, że dawniej właśnie różnica polegała na tym, że zaimek jest akcentowany lub też nie. Dziś niewątpliwie ta różnica się zaciera.


----------



## dn88

Marga H said:


> Przypuszczam, że zasugerowałeś się podwójnymi formami zaimków osobowych: mi - mnie, ci = ciebie, mu = jemu itd.Tutaj istotnie krótsze formy są nieakcentowane, a dłuższe akcentowane.



I'm just wondering if "ciebie" fits in here. For example:

mnie się wydaje/wydaje mi się
tobie się wydaje/wydaje ci się
jemu się wydaje/wydaje mu się

I may be wrong anyway.

dn88


----------



## Marga H

dn88 said:


> I'm just wondering if "ciebie" fits in here. For example:
> 
> mnie się wydaje/wydaje mi się
> tobie się wydaje/wydaje ci się
> jemu się wydaje/wydaje mu się
> 
> I may be wrong anyway.
> 
> dn88


Masz rację oczywiście: ci = tobie, a cię = ciebie.


----------

